

Ask HN: Continue startup or pursue Aerospace Engineering? - Ixiaus

It's all in the title, but, here's some background: I've recently co-founded a growing and successful software startup. I'm completely self-educated except for the time spent in high school and have had a desire for some time to pursue Aerospace Engineering... It would take a lot of community college commitment before I can meet the prerequisites to enter a 4 year (or more) institution.<p>I've got cold feet because this startup is doing well and my trajectory looks very good - throwing college into the mix could only amplify the stress. Some of my thoughts were to take only one or two classes a semester, but considering I have about three years of <i>fulltime community college</i> before I can get to a 4 year, that thought doesn't sound so fun.<p>So, I suppose I'm asking for some admonition (options? non-matriculating?) and comfort because ultimately making money will win over going to school as it is what pays the bills and is already making me passive income. But I am afraid of getting lost in that "settled down" track (if I'm building a startup I suppose I shouldn't be afraid of that).<p>Meh, mostly just thinking out loud - any input is appreciated, particularly from those HN'ers that have matriculated through an Aerospace degree or are in the industry!
======
candre717
Did you finish high school?

Besides a high school degree or a G.E.D., 4 year colleges, including
engineering ones, don't require prerequisites. They are unlike graduate school
programs in that gaining admission to an average engineering school requires
nothing more than taking typical high school courses(Precalc, English,
Physics, etc.) and landing decent grades in them. You don't need to spend
years at a community college - just jump right into engineering, if that's
what you decide.

~~~
Ixiaus
I did finish high school, but I hadn't even finished Alg2; I've shored up my
math in recent years through self-education - through Algebra1-2 and some
Trig, but I would have to take at least three semester's worth of mathematics
classes in order to meet the prereqs for the community college's associates of
engineering...

I've thought too, that economically it would make more sense for me to
continue working on my startup and be able to pay for school later. Whilst
maybe shoring up my math with one class per semester till I'm ready for the
real deal.

~~~
candre717
The two ways I see a community college worth the effort are by 1.) saving
money and 2.) only if all your credits can be applied to your 4 year degree.
But, why even get an associates, when you can jump right into a 4 year degree,
taking a few remedial classes(if available) to get you up to speed. Also,
sometimes, by talking with a college directly, they can wave some high school
pre-reqs for tests showing your competency.

------
rgbrgb
Yeah, I'd go straight to the 4 year if you can handle that economic hit.
Having a successful start-up on your resume should help you get into a top
program.

~~~
Ixiaus
You mean, wait for a few years (saving up?) and then just go straight into a
four year? Maybe doing a class on the side here and there to prepare? That's
the direction I'm leaning in.

